

How to run a Linux based home web server - RiderOfGiraffes
http://stevehanov.ca/blog/index.php?id=73

======
cyunker
Slicehost has some good articles on configuring linux servers for various
webservers/frameworks:

<http://articles.slicehost.com/>

------
yesimahuman
I used to do this when I lived at home, with AT&T DSL. I ran a site for my
friends for three or four years. I used <http://freedns.afraid.org/> for dns
hosting, and just had a cron script update my ip every 15 minutes. It worked
great.

The only issue is upload speed, so any large files take forever to transfer
and kill your internet speed for your family. I did fix this a bit by using
the traffic shaping support you can compile into the Linux kernel.

EDIT: it should be noted that this is against the TOS for AT&T.

------
dasil003
_Include all your own CSS and Javascript in the same file as your HTML, so
that only one page needs to be requested. During times of heavy load, 99.9% of
your visitors only load a single page of your web site anyway, so it makes no
sense to split things up into different files._

This is terrible advice. Your JS and CSS should be consolidated into single
files for latency purposes, but including them in every HTML page is insane.
The bandwidth costs for two extra connections are negligible. After that you
are wasting bandwidth every single time someone would have have those files
cached.

On the latency front, reducing the number of connections improves latency on
the later connections (given the standard browser limit of two connections per
domain). However cramming CSS and JS into the HTML file actually will increase
latency as it has to process those before it can display the page. This is
arguably a benefit in the case of CSS so your visitors don't see an unstyled
page, but with JS it's definitely bad.

------
mahmud
How is this hacker news? basic unix admin skills are a prerequisite for
hacking.

~~~
callmeed
So PG is not a hacker then?

[http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090601/10-questions-for-
paul-g...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090601/10-questions-for-paul-
graham.html)

(Question 4)

~~~
eru
No problem. Hackers can be pretty good at working around their flaws.

------
der_ketzer
I wonder, if I don't need hugh amount of bandwidth should I go for a home
solution?. Is it worth the hassle of administrating my own machine for web-
hosting vs paying a web hosting service? Hostgator has a plan for 5dls a
month. My admin time, power consumption, etc costs less than 5dls a month?

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Truly, I say unto thee, that this one hath not the heart of a hacker.

;)

~~~
der_ketzer
Hehehe, one thing is having my own server (which I have, CUPS, LAMP, Samba)
and another thing is using it outside my private home network.

Although I have LAMP and make my things locally I prefer to "outsource" my
hosting to someone else.

~~~
pavel_lishin
There shouldn't be much to administer once you're done setting everything up.
Worst case scenario (which was my case), you spend a day fiddling with the
damn thing.

Then you stick it under your desk, and it purrs along forever.

------
jobeirne
<http://www.no-ip.com/> is a good way to go for DNS.

------
tsally
47 upvotes for a sudo apt-get article. Great.

~~~
kenver
The articles not that amazing I agree, but it started a fairly interesting
discussion.

